# HP Pavilion 4900 cannot boot from XP-CD



## Simannjo (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi all,

I am having trouble with a friends HP PavilionZE4906ea. I am trying to boot from a Windows XP CD due to a '\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SYSTEM' error. I am unable to get a command prompt as the boot sequence only goes as far as asking for the Original Setup CD (Lost) and to select 'r' at the first screen.

F8 and last known good configeration produces same results. 
Same for SAFE Mode.
All drives (A, C, NETWORK) disabled in Bios produces same result.
CD Drive light lights up and drive spins.

Bios test for hard drive shows a fault but I would like to Format and retest using XP-Setup.

Have I lost the plot???:4-dontkno


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

You don't have your XP CD? If you dont you can't reinstall Windows. Once you have it, reinstall using these instructions:

Boot off of the XP CD by having it inserted before the computer starts up. If you do not receive the "Press any key to boot from CD..." prompt, you will need to invoke the boot menu. This can be achieved on many machines by pressing such keys as F12, F8, and F6. On most machines, you will get a prompt that says: "Press __ to boot from CD" or "Press __ for boot menu" or something along those lines. When you do enter the boot menu, select the CD Drive or ATAPI Device.

You should revieve that prompt. Once you press the 'any key', setup will begin. 
1. Press enter to start setup once it has finished initializing. 
2. Agree to the EULA by pressing F8
3. When asked to repair an installation, press Esc to NOT repair.

When you are given a list of drives and partitions. Select the largest partition (im MB) and delete it:

1. Once it is selected, press D to start the deletion process
2. Press Enter to go the confirmation screen
3. Press L to confirm deletion of the partition.

Once you delete it, create a new partition:

1. Select the Raw (unformatted) Partiton and press C to create a partition
2. The default size is the maximum, which is usually fine. Press enter to create it.
3. Once it is created, begin the install process by pressing enter with the new partition selected.

You will be asked to format the drive. If you are sure that the drive is good, choose the NTFS (quick) format. If you are unsure or had problems before, do the full format by selecting NTFS. The short format will take about a minute, if that and the long format can take up to an hour depending on the drive's size. Once you hit enter, the drive should format and installation should begin.


----------



## Simannjo (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply,

Sorry for not being clear, I don't have the original HP Recovery disc but do have my own XP Pro disc (using for trouble shooting only). 
I have set the system to boot from CD Drive but am not gettting the option to 'Press __ to boot from CD'... and then get the '\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SYSTEM' error.

With no CD in drive the time taken for the error to appear is approx 30secs less than when there is a disc present. The CD lights blink but can't hear anything spinning so starting to believe CD Drive is the culprit...?


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe... But, the system32 error is an installation thing. Is there any way that you know of to start your PC off of the CD?


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Try this:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showpost.php?p=565373


----------



## Simannjo (Apr 14, 2006)

I have just tried Ultimate Boot CD to no effect. Cannot boot from CD...
Having looked in Bios, I don't see any way of booting from USB. I only have options for 'A drive' (Doesn't have one) CD-Rom, Hard drive and Network. 
Is the hard drive error reported in Bios test likely to be the cause of the system file error?. 
Seems to me the only way forward is to get the thing booted somehow and repaired from XP disc!


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Set it to boot from the CD-ROM drive first. Try to find the boot menu button, too. I'll look into it...


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you provide the complete model number?


----------



## Simannjo (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in reply... and many thanks for yours.

I have carried out a hard drive test using Seagates' own application and successfuly repaired/overwritten a damaged sector. This allowed the computer to boot up to Windows straight after and further testing of the CD Drive revealed it is recognised by Windows, but none of the files on the CD are shown... any CD in fact.

It would appear as the hard drive fault was preventing it from booting to windows and the faulty CD preventing it from booting from the XP disc. 

This makes sense until you realise how did it boot from the CD to use the Seagate Hard Drive Utility?

I am assuming from this I was just lucky a dodgy CD Drive allowed me to boot from the Seagate Disc?

Can I ask... 
Should it have booted from the XP Pro disc even though its XP Home on the laptop and should have its own System Recovery Disc?
Would the XP Pro disc have repaired the XP Home installation?

MANY thanks!!!


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

I dont think it would have repaired it... While the two versions are similar, they have significant file differences. If you didnt care for the data, formatting it and switching it to Win XP Pro would have been a wise decision. Now, this would seem more of a physical hard drive problem. Open the machine and be sure that the CD Drive connector is seated properly. Before that, open Device Manager (Right click on My Computer > Properties > Hardware Tab > Device Manager) and see if there are any yellow conflict icons on the CD Drive. If so, or if not, right click the CD Drive and click uninstall. When it is finished, right click you computer (at the very top of the list) and click Scan for Hardware Changes. It will detect your drive and install it. Try a CD then...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

So, now that the damaged sector on your hdd got repaired, are you able to boot normally or not?

If you still face problems with a repaired hdd, then it could be that the Master Boot Record is still corrupt. So, before you move on to a new Windows installation, you have a last chance at repairing MBR. For this, since the path you'll be using is the Recovery Console which I believe is universal to XP Home and Pro, you can successfully use your existing WinXP Pro installation disc.

1. Insert the Windows Operating System Disc into the optical drive.
2. Press and hold the *Power* button for 5 Seconds to turn off the PC.
3. Then press the *Power *button again to turn on the PC. 
4. Press the *Enter *key when prompted to Boot from CD. 
5. From the Windows Setup Menu, press the *R* key to start the Recovery Console. 
6. At the C:\> prompt type *FIXMBR *then press the *Enter *key to continue. 
7. Press the *y* key then press *Enter *when asked if you want to write a new MBR. 
8. Once the MBR is successfully written, restart your notebook by pressing the *Power *button.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Tell me if that works, if it does, I will implement this procedure into my list of troubleshooting tactics at work.


----------



## Simannjo (Apr 14, 2006)

Straight after HDD repair the laptop starts normally to Windows and works fine.
I cannot boot to ANY CD/DVD disc. Tried Ultimate Boot Disc and XP Pro.
I don't get the option to boot from CD.
Before HDD repair I got '\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SYSTEM' error.
After HDD repair the laptop goes straight to Windows.
Bios is checking CD drive.
I have booted from Seagate HDD Test/Repair CD once. Now it does not.


----------



## jimc1596 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have an HP Pavilion loaded with Vista and I'm wanted convert to XP. Thanks for the info, Esc worked for me.
I booted from my XP CD and Windows XP Setup seemed to be working until it got through loading the files then I got the message, "Setup did not find any hard disk drives installed in your computer" . 
Any ideas? 
The Pavilion has a working VISTA OS including the original hard drive.
I’ve had a number of problems with Vista for over a year and today I made up my mind to go back to XP. 
It’s like Vista is taking a final shot at me.


----------

